# Port Huron SGA



## sgm22325 (Dec 31, 2009)

Can anyone tell me if the area southwest of 136 and Wildcat Rd. (south of the Dorsey House) is a good area for brush kicking rabbits?


----------



## awfulpotent (Oct 14, 2003)

the area at the corner of kingsley and metcalf is good park in the lot head straight north to the creek and hunt the creek bed to the east that area is always loaded with rabbits. the area south of the dorsey house is pretty open with no real thick cover at least the areas i have been in


----------



## hunterdau2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Any bushytails in the area ?


----------



## Mr. 16 gauge (Jan 26, 2000)

> the area at the corner of kingsley and metcalf is good park in the lot head straight north to the creek and hunt the creek bed to the east that area is always loaded with rabbits. the area south of the dorsey house is pretty open with no real thick cover at least the areas i have been in


Maybe you could just give GPS coordinates next time?!


----------



## trs (Jan 11, 2009)

Mr. 16 gauge said:


> Maybe you could just give GPS coordinates next time?!


Yeah... no kidding!


----------

